# Our new pregnent mini



## Jackson05 (Dec 10, 2022)

We got our first mini  about 4 weeks ago. She is in foal and we where told she should foal before Christmas. 
This pore mumma is atleast 21 years old we where told. She sadly came from a not very nice situation i suspect she has just been used to pump out as many babys as she can 
she is so over it the pore mumma and This hot Australian summer isn't being kind either. 
Hopefully we don't have to long to go.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Dec 11, 2022)

Congratulations on your new addition! Are you familiar with foaling out minis? Any specific questions for that process?


----------



## Jackson05 (Dec 11, 2022)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Congratulations on your new addition! Are you familiar with foaling out minis? Any specific questions for that process?





elizabeth.conder said:


> I am a registered nurse and I've got experience with many goat kiddings but foaling is new to me. I'm worried about her age and how she will go. This forum has helped so much. She has started to bag upp but still quite small and isn't making much progress yet.


----------



## Standards Equine (Dec 12, 2022)

No doubt she's in good hands. Congratulations on your new family member. If you can handle kidding, I'm sure foaling will be similar and go smoothly for you. Chances are she's got this herself. I'm assuming you're not going to be breeding her again in the future. 21 isn't a bad age for a pregnancy - especially if she's been bred consistently. I don't personally like back-to-back breeding more than just 2 years in a row without a rest. But I don't run a big breeding program. You're already watching for all the right signs; the milk will change colour to quite white and the pH will drop 12 - 24 hours before she delivers. Please keep us posted. Best wishes to you new mama. What is her name?


----------



## LostandFound (Dec 12, 2022)

I'm not too familiar with goats, but I've had quite a few lambs. The biggest difference as far as I can tell is the time it takes. In horses everything happens 123 and if you notice any problem you do not want to wait and see , you probably need to assist right away. Especially with an experienced broodmare. My last foal the mare was resting peacefully and not showing any signs of labor. I took a 15 minute break and when I came out the foal was standing already. Oh and there won't be a second one in there, Lol.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Dec 12, 2022)

Hi Jackson 

Welcome mate , another Aussie here !!

I think you have a little time yet , the foal is still currently sideways , so not lined up yet. Where about in Australia are you ? The pic you have posted standing directly behind her is a great ref point. When you are looking at her from behind and can no longer see he sides sticking out , your getting close.

Cheers Ryan


----------



## Jackson05 (Dec 13, 2022)

Standards Equine said:


> No doubt she's in good hands. Congratulations on your new family member. If you can handle kidding, I'm sure foaling will be similar and go smoothly for you. Chances are she's got this herself. I'm assuming you're not going to be breeding her again in the future. 21 isn't a bad age for a pregnancy - especially if she's been bred consistently. I don't personally like back-to-back breeding more than just 2 years in a row without a rest. But I don't run a big breeding program. You're already watching for all the right signs; the milk will change colour to quite white and the pH will drop 12 - 24 hours before she delivers. Please keep us posted. Best wishes to you new mama. What is her name?


Her name is blossom  we don't know how many babys she has had. 4 that we know off. 
Definitely last bubba for her


----------



## Jackson05 (Dec 13, 2022)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Hi Jackson
> 
> Welcome mate , another Aussie here !!
> 
> ...


We are FNQ. 
Yes we are still a very wide load. She is doing lots of rolling. Biting sides, swishing tail. 
She is getting Lucerne chaff, speedi-beet, stud grow pallets, mineral Gold pallet, and access to Rhodes and grass is there anything else that she needs ?


----------



## Jackson05 (Dec 14, 2022)

How long before they foal will they typically drop loosing that wide load look?


----------



## Jackson05 (Dec 14, 2022)

We have been like this for over a week with no further changes. Yellow thin liquid easily expressed.


----------



## MaryFlora (Dec 14, 2022)

Blossom is beautiful! Even with the mask on you can see the lovely shape of her head. She’s a lucky little horse to find a home that cares about her as an individual.

Welcome and congratulations on your future foal!

Your view is spectacular!


----------



## Jackson05 (Dec 23, 2022)

So it's Christmas eve. Our blossom is still keeping her baby captive. 
She is still very wide. Ph still sitting at 8.4 but her udders seem to be making much more progress. 
We wait on........


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Dec 23, 2022)

Yes that udder is much better! Are you checking at night and morning? Or one or the other? You will probably notice her udder is larger in the morning and shrinks h throughout the day. Can’t wait to see what she has for you!


----------



## Jackson05 (Dec 24, 2022)

Yes these photos are always in the morning. 
It was going down by the afternoon but the last 3 days or so they have been steadily getting bigger with no reduction


----------



## Jackson05 (Dec 27, 2022)

We are still very round. I guess she is probably going to foal soon because as of this morning we are very flooded in. With the only way out via boat. 
I new this was going to happen. Udder verry tight and full. 
QUESTION.
She has this sort of wet, moist part that was in between the teats. ( they are normally quite sagged and we live in the hot tropics, What is the safest thing to use to dry it out before foal arrives. Skin is not broken! I was thinking just salty water ?


----------



## Jackson05 (Dec 27, 2022)

Another question........ is her spine starting to become like this normal for her given how pregnant she is 
Has only been a week since it started getting bigger down her back.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Dec 27, 2022)

It’s not unusual for the spine to be more obvious as they get close because all the muscle is relaxing in preparation for foaling. Mine often get bony looking but it resolves shortly after foaling. You can get a damp rag and clean between her teats if you want. Should clean up pretty nice. How is her ph?


----------



## Standards Equine (Dec 29, 2022)

What's the verdict? I wonder with all the rolling if she was positioning the foal, or was she starting into labor? Looking forward to any updates and fingers crossed for a healthy baby and mama and an uncomplicated delivery!


----------



## Jackson05 (Dec 30, 2022)

We are still pregnant. Not much changes in the udders the last few days. But staying verry full and teats have not yet filled. PH is 7.4 maybe 7.8 , Sticky like syrup. Rubbing her but on everything 
No noticeable relaxing of lady bits


----------



## Standards Equine (Dec 30, 2022)

ooooo getting very close!!


----------



## Jackson05 (Dec 31, 2022)

Ph 7.2 this morning. 
Found a photo of her 2015 foal.


----------



## rsimmers55 (Jan 1, 2023)

What a little beauty! Hope all goes well for the foal she will be having soon


----------



## HersheyMint (Jan 1, 2023)

I was hoping for a new year foal


----------



## Jackson05 (Jan 1, 2023)

6.7 this morning. Not much relaxing of vulva. Last 2 days Seems to relax during they day the tighten over night ?


----------



## R2RStables (Jan 2, 2023)

Jackson05 said:


> We got our first mini  about 4 weeks ago. She is in foal and we where told she should foal before Christmas.
> This pore mumma is atleast 21 years old we where told. She sadly came from a not very nice situation i suspect she has just been used to pump out as many babys as she can
> she is so over it the pore mumma and This hot Australian summer isn't being kind either.
> Hopefully we don't have to long to go.View attachment 48780
> View attachment 48781


What a beauty! Congrats. I hope all goes well in foaling!! Healthy Momma & foal!


----------



## BrookeB (Jan 2, 2023)

She’s beautiful thanks for giving her a home where she can finally live her life beyond being a brood mare, can’t wait to see her baby


----------



## Jackson05 (Jan 2, 2023)

PH BELOW 6.2!!!! With white milky colostrum  udder super hard with full nipples pointing down. 
My only worry is that she is still really wide.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jan 2, 2023)

You’re close now!


----------



## Standards Equine (Jan 3, 2023)

Come on baby!!!!!


----------



## Jackson05 (Jan 3, 2023)

2am check!!!


----------



## minihorse (Jan 3, 2023)

Wow, congratulations! What a beautiful creature. 
So happy for you foaling went well obviously.


----------



## 1roadtoad (Jan 3, 2023)

I have been keeping up with the postings on this thread hoping that Blossom had an easy time giving birth. I am happy to see that it finally happened! Good luck to Blossom, the new baby and you. Colt or Filly?


----------



## Jackson05 (Jan 3, 2023)

Its a colt! 
Lucky everything went beautifully. And we have been blessed with this beautiful big boy. Yet to have a name. 
Mumma is doing so good.


----------



## Crimson Rose (Jan 3, 2023)

Woohoo  Super congratulations  He is adorable


----------



## Jackson05 (Jan 3, 2023)

What's typical behaviour post birthing for mumma ?


----------



## Standards Equine (Jan 3, 2023)

Congratulations on your little turnip! What a cutie pie. I'm glad to hear she took care of everything just fine. He is big, holy cow! It's amazing how big these babies can come out. Excited to hear more about him. Hope you get some rest now!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 3, 2023)

Congratulations Mate , he was well worth the wait , glad everything went well. Generally after the mare foals, she will be a little sore in her hind end, maybe walking a little stiff. She should be up walking around with no issue , if you notice she is constantly laying down , I would have vet examine her. She may also be a little sensitive and protective of the foal over the next week or two , so don't take it personally , Ive seen mares literally turn into dragons after foaling. 

How are they both doing ?


----------



## HersheyMint (Jan 3, 2023)

What a beautiful colt. Congratulations to you and mama!! So glad delivery went so good.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jan 3, 2023)

Congratulations! What a pretty BIG colt!


----------



## Jackson05 (Jan 5, 2023)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Congratulations Mate , he was well worth the wait , glad everything went well. Generally after the mare foals, she will be a little sore in her hind end, maybe walking a little stiff. She should be up walking around with no issue , if you notice she is constantly laying down , I would have vet examine her. She may also be a little sensitive and protective of the foal over the next week or two , so don't take it personally , Ive seen mares literally turn into dragons after foaling.
> 
> How are they both doing ?


Yeah she spending some time on the ground yesterday and you could tell she was cramping and was pacing. Today she is much better and they are both doing wonderfully. 
Our kids have named him blaze...
Is it normal for His boy bits ment to be hanging down like this. 
View attachment 20230105_161834.jpg


----------



## Jackson05 (Jan 5, 2023)

Is it normal for his boy bits to hang down. They retract when his laying down


----------



## Standards Equine (Jan 5, 2023)

Yes! Young boys don't seem to have a lot of muscle control yet to pick it up. It will come. But yes, it's very normal! Blaze is looking fantastic. So is mama!


----------



## Crimson Rose (Jan 5, 2023)

He is too adorable


----------



## HersheyMint (Jan 5, 2023)

He is beautiful


----------



## minihorse (Jan 6, 2023)

Jackson05 said:


> Yeah she spending some time on the ground yesterday and you could tell she was cramping and was pacing. Today she is much better and they are both doing wonderfully.
> Our kids have named him blaze...


That's good news. She just gave you a beautiful addition.
Blaze is cool, I like it.


----------



## Jackson05 (Tuesday at 6:31 PM)

Bub and mom are doing great today at 1week. 
Mom is lifting her leg to stop him drinking. It's not all the time, his still getting milk. Is this because his teeth are coming through? 
Also when is good to werm mum ?


----------

